# Heresy Online - Design A Game Contest



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

*Heresy Onlines - Design A Game Competition* 

 ​ 
Alright Heretics, we have a new contest here for you to dig your claws and sink your teeth into: 

*Heresy Onlines - Design A Game Contest *

*What we are looking for*

What we are looking for is a twist to your favourite game system, be it 40K, Fantasy, one of the Specialist Games, a non-GW game, anything. Basically we want you to take your preferred system and create a game based in it.. The better designed the system is, the better your chance at winning so make sure those rules you come up with are tight and well thought out.

A few examples could be:-
Squigg Wars - Squiggs fighting in Arenas
Orklympics - Orkified athletics
Rat Race - Racing game where people mod their "warpstone runner" and race one another.
Brood - Some kind of gene pool mutation game to create a unique nid creature.

*How to Enter

*Entering the competition is simple. All you need to do is write up the rules and submit them in Word or PDF format to *jezlad @ heresy-online.net* Alternatively, you can post them in the Heretic Submissions forum here. Thread in this forum can only be viewed by yourself and the staff so it can be used as a WIP area.
* 
Judging the winners*

Judging will be done by the staff and as such, we are not allowed to enter this contest, only our members may do so. Blatant rip offs of other games will not be allowed so keep that in mind when you start thinking up rules. The rules system you come up with can be as simple or complex as you like but it must be based on a prior written system.

*Prizes*

The top 5 contestants in this will receive a £10 voucher for Wayland Games to spend as they see fit. On this note, only one person may receive the prize. We encourage team entries but sadly we're unable to award all of the members. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/images/awards/Medallion-of-the-Chosen-pfl.pngAs usual all winning entrants will receive a years *Supporter* access (or an extension if they currently support Heresy) and be awarded the Medallion of the Chosen.
_
Awarded for winning Official Heresy Online competitions.
Awarded to those that achieve supremacy in competition on the boards of Heresy._





*A Small Bonus*

http://www.origins3.org.uk/images/pdf-logo.gifAs a further incentive, we're going to collect all the entrants and publish them within a PDF download to distribute to the rest of the internet. That'll be 5 or more pick up and play games in one PDF file!




*Competition dates*

The contest will run until the *end of November* so you should have plenty of time to dream something up and do some playtesting. Good luck to any who decide to enter and let's see just what kind of crazy ideas you nutty Heretics can come up with.

*Terms and Conditions*



> You may not use any copyrighted material in your submission, If a submitted rule set is deemed to be in breach of copyright or a blatant copy of another game system, we reserve the rights to remove it and/or to refuse to award a prize to the person/persons that submitted it.
> By entering the Competition, you hereby warrant that all information submitted by you is true, current, complete and not misleading.
> The winner will then be notified by email or private message within 7 days of the end of the competition.
> The winner may not request and is not entitled to a cash alternative to the prize and the prize is non-refundable and non-transferable.
> ...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Please reply in the main thread here.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

So we aren't allowed to use a current ruleset but should base it off a GW system? Does that mean we can use the majority of the statlines available and use them in different ways? Or do we nedd to invent totally new game mechanics?

Btw, I love the brood suggestion, I was actually imagining something similar yesterday, I was reminising on the old GW website were it suggested to use the contents of a gaunt box to fight a game, the Hive Fleet would absorb the characteristics of the winners, and the losers would be wiped out. May try and dream up something. Can't wait to read some other entrants :biggrin:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sure, if you want to base an arena combat game on the stats of races in the 40k universe and use the 40k system thats fine. But it'll need to have a lot of house rules etc added in to give it a unique flavour. 


There's all kinds of things you can do with this one, football (soccer) based fantasy sports. 

Nids and Ladders (if you're artsy...)


----------

